
Windows 7 put up against Vista and XP in hardcore multicore benchmarks, XP wins - Engadget - tsally
http://www.engadget.com/2009/01/22/windows-7-put-up-against-vista-and-xp-in-hardcore-multicore-benc/
======
shutter
That's not supposed to be surprising, is it? We're comparing an OS from circa
2001 with an OS from 2009, the latter with substantial new graphics and
inevitable bloat associated with maintaining backward compatibility. It'd be
near impossible to make any new Microsoft OS faster than XP.

